# 256mb ati mobility radeon hd 3650



## DMGrier (Sep 26, 2008)

How is this graphics card for some gaming for a laptop?


----------



## netrick (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's some info that may give you an idea.
http://www.notebookcheck.net/ATI-Mobility-Radeon-HD-3650.8839.0.html


----------



## jdbennet (Sep 26, 2008)

It will run games, but not high end ones, and even then it wont run games on max or anything. Its a midrange card, in the same sort of league as a geforce 8600 desktop card is, if you know what i mean.


----------



## bullzi (Sep 26, 2008)

jdbennet said:


> It will run games, but not high end ones, and even then it wont run games on max or anything. Its a midrange card, in the same sort of league as a geforce 8600 desktop card is, if you know what i mean.



Yea, you'll see similar performance. Which for a laptop, isn't too bad actually.


----------

